# age of empires 3 multiplayer problem



## JimmyBob (Jun 28, 2007)

Hi

ive been playing age of empires 3 recently online but fail to connect to most multiplayer games on the game browser, saying "Failed to join game". I'm pretty sure its my internet and ive been told its my ports but i dont understand how i can get into some games but not others (which is really annoying when trying to play with friends).

I have a BT home hub playing on a wireless computer (yet it even does it on the computer that is connected to the hub).

I think it may be something to do with my ports but i dont really know how to do it. Ive looked at guides on this website www.portforward.com, but my hub seems to differ on the hub manager. I've noticed that my software version is 6.1.1.R yet on the guide it shows 6.2.2.6, but i dont know how to update it.

I'm not certain it is the port yet im not certain about anything (im not the most intelligent when it comes to computers)

So if anyone has any ideas, it would be great!

Thanks
JimmyBob:up:


----------



## tacoman359 (Jul 26, 2007)

It is very likely that you have an issue with your ports. You can get into some games but not other because the host chooses which ports he allows people to connect from, and you only have some of the ports open so you can only connect to some of the games.

I found this site, but I don't know if that just resets the firmware or upgrades it. You probably need to call BT in order to get help on upgrading the firmware.

As for port forwarding, you could easily just search through all the options in the hub manager. You'll eventually find ports. After doing that, just keep following the PortForward.com guide from here.


----------



## JimmyBob (Jun 28, 2007)

cheers thanks for the help


----------



## tacoman359 (Jul 26, 2007)

No problem, mark the thread solved if you have no further questions.


----------

